# Chesapeake & Deleware Canal Museum transportation



## Joel N. Weber II (Jun 14, 2008)

If I wanted to connect from Amtrak's Regional to the Chesapeake & Deleware Canal Museum, is there any viable mass transit available? Google Transit doesn't know anything about transportation in Chesapeake City.

I suppose somehow a ferry might be more appropriate than a train or bus.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't know of any way to get to Chesapeake City (MD) without using a car. There is no bus or ferry service as far as I know. One option would be to take a Regional to Wilmington and rent a car. Another is Regional to BWI airport and rent a car from there. Neither is a great option.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm also thinking I might want to visit there as part of a trip to Washington, DC, at which point a one way car rental involving the DC area on one end and the Wilmington Amtrak station on the other might make sense. (If I were starting in Washington DC, I'm a little skeptical that taking a train to a point closer to Chesapeake City is likely to be worth the effort; then again, maybe I haven't studied the schedules carefully enough.)

I think I do also want to get a chance to see the view from the bridge across the Chesapeake Bay.


----------

